# Unterschied bei Schleifen



## J. (1. Feb 2010)

Hey Leute, 

bin noch recht am Anfang des Java-Programmierens. Kann mir jemand den Unterschied im Ablauf zwischen den Schleifen: WHILE, DO WHILE und FOR kurz erklären. ???:L

Danke im Vorraus

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## eRaaaa (1. Feb 2010)

Java Blog Buch : 02.08 Schleifen


> Die typische Verwendung einer *for-Schleife* besteht darin, solange einen Zähler hoch- oder runterzuzählen, bis ein bestimmter Wert erreicht ist
> 
> Eine andere Schleife ist die *while-Schleife*. Diese führt Code aus, solange ein bestimmter Zustand besteht. Praktisch gesehen ist eine while-Schleife eine for-Schleife – Nur ohne Initialisierungs- und Veränderungsbereich
> 
> Diese Schleife wird zum Beispiel beim Auslesen von Dateien häufig verwendet. Eine Variante, um diese Schleife fuß- anstelle von kopfgesteuert zu verwenden, ist die *do-while-Schleife*. Dabei wird die Bedingung ans Ende gestellt und selbige auch erst nach Beenden des Codes im Block der Schleife geprüft. Dadurch wird gewährleistet, dass die Schleife immer mindestens einmal durchlaufen wird.


----------



## Mörketid (1. Feb 2010)

Noch Fragen offen?


----------

